# Making Plasti-Bond dies



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Talked to a fellow electrician that wants to make a set of Plasti-Bond conduit dies out of a set of Ridgid pipe dies. He wanted to know how much to take out of the die. Told him that I did not know but I would try to find out.
How much do they take out of a standard die to makes it a Plasti-Bond die.

Thanks. LC


----------

